# Bike Marathon Erfurt 2011



## Phil-Joe (18. Februar 2011)

Hallo ihr lieben,

da ich mir für dieses Jahr im schönsten Bundesland Deutschlands etwas ehrgezigere Ziele setzen möchte, habe ich mich entschieden, den Erfurter Bike-Marathon mitzuabsolvieren.

Problem: Ich finde keinerlei Informationen über den Termin. Hat jemand von euch schon etwas mitbekommen, wann der Termin für das Rennen ist?

Beste Grüße
Philipp


----------



## Berrrnd (18. Februar 2011)

ist wohl noch kein termin draußen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## das_chucky (18. Februar 2011)

Mein Wissenstand ist, dass es in diesem Jahr keinen Erfurter Bike Marathon geben wird. Das war jedenfalls die Aussage vom Organisator (Frank Marini) nach dem Rennen 2010.

Ich würde mich aber gern eines Besseren belehren lassen.


----------



## Twenty-1 (19. Februar 2011)

@Philipp: hast Du schonmal auf http://www.mtb-erfurt.de/ nachgeschaut? Da stehen zumindest die Kontaktdaten des (letztjährigen) Veranstalters; vielleicht kann der Dir mehr Infos geben. Sag aber mal Bescheid, wenn Du was weißt


----------



## Phil-Joe (19. Februar 2011)

Alle Seiten, die ich bisher durchforstet hab', haben mir keine Antwort geben können. Aber die Aussage des Veranstalters stimmt mich ein wenig traurig, wenn ich ehrlich bin.

Echt schade, das war vor paar Jahren eine der schönsten MTB-Erfahrungen, die ich je gemacht habe. Es wär echt ein Jammer, wenn das in Zukunft ausfällt.


----------



## Benji (19. Februar 2011)

dann fahr doch tabarz, 22.5. siehe hier: 
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=496259&highlight=tabarz+marathon

der reiz des erfurter marathon ist aber schon seit einigen jahren verblast. ich erinnere mich noch an den deuter rucksack als startgeschenk, der ist bei mir noch immer im einsatz.

b


----------



## cd-surfer (22. Februar 2011)

Erfurt fällt dieses Jahr aus.


----------



## tzmtb (28. Februar 2011)

Wegen Tabarz: Die Anmeldung ist freigeschaltet.

Schön ist auch das man sich dann in der Startliste sieht.
Bei der Strecke gibts noch kleine Veränderungen die noch geklärt werden.

http://www.mtb-tabarz.de/


----------



## tvaellen (28. Februar 2011)

cd-surfer schrieb:


> Erfurt fällt dieses Jahr aus.



.. vermutlich nicht nur dieses Jahr. Ich kenne jemand vom bisherigen Ausrichter MTB-Erfurt. Die werden es nicht mehr machen. 
Ein neuer Ausrichter ist nicht in Sicht.


----------



## Benji (28. Februar 2011)

tzmtb schrieb:


> Wegen Tabarz: Die Anmeldung ist freigeschaltet.
> 
> Schön ist auch das man sich dann in der Startliste sieht.
> Bei der Strecke gibts noch kleine Veränderungen die noch geklärt werden.
> ...



angemeldet!

b


----------



## cd-surfer (1. März 2011)

Ich auch gleich-bald!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Waldracer (19. Mai 2011)

In Arnstadt wird es am 11.09.2011 wieder nen Bike-Marathon geben. Is ja quasi nur um die Ecke von Erfurt. Da wo der Wald anfängt...

Info's unter www.mtb-thüringen.de


----------



## tvaellen (20. Mai 2011)

Wunder geschehen


----------



## cd-surfer (20. Mai 2011)

Waldracer schrieb:


> In Arnstadt wird es am 11.09.2011 wieder nen Bike-Marathon geben. Is ja quasi nur um die Ecke von Erfurt. Da wo der Wald anfängt...
> 
> Info's unter www.mtb-thüringen.de


 Müßmer alle hin!Und jetzt sehn wir uns erstmal in Tabarz! Das wird scheee!


----------



## matsch (8. September 2016)

In Erfurt kann man auch mal wieder eine Runde MTB fahren:

http://www.sc-impuls.de/?portfolio=1-riechheimer-berglauf-und-mtb-marathon-rund-um-den-riechheimer


----------

